# How did you name your business????



## SCBrins (Jul 10, 2013)

HELP!  I am having such a hard time naming my business.  I've come up with a bunch of names that in the end I can't use. My most recent name I am considering is Swaddled memories.  I am focusing on Maternity, babies, kids and family....and I think it would be beneficial to have the name reflect that without SCREAMING it.  What are your opinions??  What did you name your business and how did you come up with that name?


----------



## runnah (Jul 10, 2013)

Don't lock yourself into a single type of photography with your name. Keep it vague incase you branch out,


----------



## JenR (Jul 10, 2013)

To me "Swaddled Memories" is strictly a newborn photographer-- you don't swaddle maternity, older kids, or families, right?

I struggled with a name for a long time and in the end chose my own name.  My clients hire me for MY eye, MY vision, and MY customer service.  In the end, I am selling ME.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 10, 2013)

Anotheramateurmomwithacamera.com    :er:

I came up with my business name after working as a professional photographer for 30 years and then switched from using my given names, to a different business name. I will be switching back to the original name next month.


----------



## emdiemci (Jul 10, 2013)

From what I know your company name is not really important as to who you are and what your produce as a photographer. I see a great percentage of people using their own names to get recognition. I believe people feel a bond to the person rather than a company name. But If your well-known and your shots are on point, then which ever name will be irrelevant to people. Look at some of the biggest companies now-days and they have extremely odd names that have nothing to do with what they sell. Hope this helps good luck!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 10, 2013)

My first name is John, my business was photography.... ergo, John's Photography was born.  Not terribly original I know, but it works.  The issue I have with all of the names such as ".... memories" is that it doesn't clearly state what you do.  When I'm looking for a business, I'm 99.9% more likely to choose "Bill's Plumbing" than I am "The Pipe Doctor" because in my mind, "Bill's Plumbing" tells me exactly what the service is, whereas with "The Pipe Doctor", is he a plumber, a drain-cleaner, a furnace-duct-installer, or what?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you even checked with local / state government on business licensing / incorporation to see if the names you want are available? Some do limit that as they don't want duplicate names (I have no idea about your area... but it is New York, right?) 

And you will probably need that business license / ID when dealing with the IRS... Paying taxes is a good thing...

And you may want to check Domain Name availability, unless you are going to just use Facebook.

10 rules for picking a company name - Term Sheet

How to Name a Business | SBA.gov


----------



## SCBrins (Jul 10, 2013)

Swaddled Memories is not used at all....Its completely free!  And for some reason I don't really like the idea of using my name.  I know I probably should, but I am just turned off.  Maybe cause I'm not a fan of my name?  And I don't feel that Stacy McGarry Photography flows off the tongue??  But, I also figured that any where the name of the business would be there is ALWAYS something else explaining it, even on google, if you look up Swaddled Memories, than below it would be a sentence or two that says, Maternity, newborn, kids, and families.  I just feel that a business name should indicate what sort of photography you do, (and I really don't see me branching out to Weddings....I hate doing weddings LOL)  without SCREAMING babies....and I thought that Swaddled Memories was specific enough, yet vague enough.  I mean maybe the meaning behind it is that I am just keeping your Memories Safe...Doesn't have to specifically babies...right?  UGH IDK, I think this is harder than naming my daughter!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Jul 10, 2013)

Just start an LLC and then do DBA (doing business as) with whatever business name you came up with. That way you can change it easier in the future.


----------



## orljustin (Jul 10, 2013)

"Swaddled" sounds like "waddle", so I picture a big momma walking around with a new camera.


----------



## manicmike (Jul 10, 2013)

Look around the room. The first thing you see, add a random adjective in front of it, and then end the name with "photgraphy". Boom, instant name.


----------



## squirrels (Jul 10, 2013)

"Olive oil photography" does NOT work as a business name.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

squirrels said:


> "Olive oil photography" does NOT work as a business name.



I cant even mention what MINE would be on a public forum...


----------



## runnah (Jul 10, 2013)

pixmedic said:


> I cant even mention what MINE would be on a public forum...



"Omg why would someone take a photo of that because its disgusting and morally wrong Photography and video rental".

?


----------



## sm4him (Jul 10, 2013)

tirediron said:


> My first name is John, my business was photography.... ergo, John's Photography was born.  Not terribly original I know, but it works.  The issue I have with all of the names such as ".... memories" is that it doesn't clearly state what you do.  When I'm looking for a business, I'm 99.9% more likely to choose "Bill's Plumbing" than I am "The Pipe Doctor" because in my mind, "Bill's Plumbing" tells me exactly what the service is, whereas with "The Pipe Doctor", is he a plumber, a drain-cleaner, a furnace-duct-installer, or what?




^This.
I asked myself two questions:
What's my name? 
What do I DO?
And voila, Sharon Monett Photography was created.

Granted, I'm not "in business."  But that is what I'll go with if and when I do officially go into business--actually, I'm reasonably certain that I will never become a Portrait Photographer of any sort, or a wedding photography, because that just doesn't even sound fun to me.  But I probably WILL get a business license, etc at some point so that I can sell prints should I ever seem to have more than two people a year who want to purchase them. 

It's simple and easy. No, it might not be "flashy" like the cutesy names, but I'm not flashy either.  The type of photography issue can be dealt with by adding a tagline, "specializing in Bird Photography, macros and abstracts."

You mentioned that with Swaddled Memories, if you looked it up on Google, there would be a sentence or two below that would state what else you do.  But the thing is, "Swaddled" for me screams newborn so loudly, I wouldn't ever bother to LOOK at the rest of the text to see that you also do families and maternity and kids.  I'd just see "Swaddled" and I'd move on.  
With your name, there's no way people would automatically associate any particular type of photography with it, and so THEN that sentence below saying what you actually DO becomes important.


----------



## Benco (Jul 10, 2013)

My business (such as it is) is painting rather than photography, I followed the same logic as other posters here; I do art and my name's Ben....Ben's Art. 

simples.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2013)

View attachment 49708
mine was pretty obvious


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 10, 2013)

SCBrins said:


> I don't feel that Stacy McGarry Photography flows off the tongue?



Sounds a whole lot better then "Swaddled Memories". With a name like that many will avoid you because it sounds extremely cheesy, and if the mane is cheesy then they will assume your photos will be cheesy.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

squirrels said:


> "Olive oil photography" does NOT work as a business name.



It could.. if it was her  
business!


----------



## SCBrins (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok, so I took what you guys said, and I've come up with two vague names, Playing for Keeps Photography, and Daring Dragonfly Photography.  Since I realllllly don't want to use my name this is the best I can comeup with.  What do you think?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 10, 2013)

SCBrins said:


> Ok, so I took what you guys said, and I've come up with two vague names, Playing for Keeps Photography, and Daring Dragonfly Photography.  Since I realllllly don't want to use my name this is the best I can comeup with.  What do you think?



not to be rude.. but LAME!


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 10, 2013)

SCBrins said:


> Ok, so I took what you guys said, and I've come up with two vague names, Playing for Keeps Photography, and Daring Dragonfly Photography.  Since I realllllly don't want to use my name this is the best I can comeup with.  What do you think?



Still really cheesy. 

If your not going to use your name then keep it SIMPLE. Use only one word other then photography if possible. Business are often named after places also. Think of the names of nearby neighborhoods.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 10, 2013)

If you go back through all the threads with all the people that are wanting to shoot this kind of stuff, even expand into the real world and every city has hundreds of these "photographers"  and the names all sound the same.  People are trying to be cute in order to attract people to a business that they start because they simply own a camera and someone told them they should come up with a cute name and make money with it.  

How about

Weshootkids.com
Foreverlastingmomentsuntilhecheats.com
Igotacamerahiremeplease.com
bouncingbabiestobarmitzvah.com
wherethesundon'tshine.org


----------



## orljustin (Jul 10, 2013)

"Hi, I'm a MWAC" Photography?


----------



## JenR (Jul 10, 2013)

Have you identified your target market?  Do you know what resonates and appeals to them?  Do NOT pick a cutesy name.  It is the quickest way to end up with a tired, dated name that you detest in a year or two or three.


----------



## texkam (Jul 10, 2013)

> HELP! I am having such a hard time naming my business.


This is why smart branding professionals hire a good photographer to create great images for them.


----------



## Amarion (Aug 16, 2013)

Well i believe people experience a connection to the person rather than a organization name. But If your well known and your photos are on factor then, which ever name will be unrelated to people.


----------



## paigew (Aug 16, 2013)

I personally don't like the cutesy names. I think they work for some people, I'm just not that cutesy of a person so I prefer just using my own name.


----------



## ShaneF (Aug 16, 2013)

I dont have a business buy maybe you can try the technique they used to name Canada.  Put a bunch of letters in a hat and after every one you pull out put the letter A after it.


----------



## KmH (Aug 16, 2013)

Rabaga Photography
Lakaia  Photography
Tamala Photography
Bagata Photography
Mawapa Photography
Yanada Photography
Dabaka Photography
Sarawa Photography
Jakaba Photography

I don't know ............


----------



## rlemert (Aug 16, 2013)

There is a great book (and an easy read) called "Selling the Invisible" by Harry Beckwith. It's all about marketing in the services industry, and photography is definitely a service profession.  Here are some of his 'rules' about business names:

- Don't get funny with your name.

- Don't choose a name that describes something people will expect from the business.

- Be distinctive - and sound like it.

  To quote: "An ordinary name implies just another service. A distinctive name implies a distinctive service - just the impression a service should make."

  Consider LensCrafters, for example (mine, not one or Harry's). This tells you something about what they do (they make lenses - which somewhat implies, or is at least consistent with, making eye-glasses), with a large 'hint' about their ethos (they don't just make glasses, they _craft_ them).


----------



## raventepes (Aug 17, 2013)

I've always have had a fascination with ravens. I love to watch them. I also have a fair amount of Alaska Native blood in me (Aleut). The raven, in old stories, tells us that the raven was the bringer of light. Since photography is dependent on light, it made sense to me. It clicked, as I clicked my shutter as I photographed a raven, flying against the sun. Raven's Sun Photography was born.


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 29, 2013)

My business is called "Candid Momemts Captured". The tag line is "Event and Portrait Photographer". What do you think?


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 29, 2013)

jenniferrose said:


> My business is called "Candid Momemts Captured". The tag line is "Event and Portrait Photographer". What do you think?



I think you should make sure it's spelled right before ordering your cards


----------



## jenniferrose (Aug 29, 2013)

****! Thanks for pointing that out! I already have cards, and I promise they are spelled right!


----------



## UltraDriod (Sep 5, 2013)

Its really hard to explain, youll get the name yourself and when you do, it will feel right.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't have a biz. But I have 2 books and am doing a few more. I asked people for titles and went with one of the suggestions.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Sep 11, 2013)

I go by the name Beaker Photography (though my business isn't incorporated just yet  ). I chose this one for a couple reasons. It was a nickname given to me by a manager at my high school job (because of my big nose, lol) and thinking he was insulting me it actually stuck and I embraced it. When picking a name to go with for my business, I figured it was short, easy to remember and can brand myself if I felt like expanding my business. I looked at a lot of competition in my market and most photographers used their own names. I figured if/when I decide to expand into other regions and hire on other photographers, it would limit me too much to use my name. People would come to expect me at their door. Worst case scenario, if I don't expand and stay a local studio, people can associate my business with my nickname and call me Beaker and I won't care.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Sep 11, 2013)

SCBrins said:


> Ok, so I took what you guys said, and I've come up with two vague names, Playing for Keeps Photography, and Daring Dragonfly Photography.  Since I realllllly don't want to use my name this is the best I can comeup with.  What do you think?



Do you want honest feedback or an attagirl?

The honest feedback is that both of those names are awful, and a very bad idea for a baby and newborn photographer. The move is probably going to be your name. Ask yourself why you have such an aversion to it, and hopefully get past it.

There's a reason a massive majority of photogs use their name in their business title...


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 12, 2013)

Random Business Name Generator


----------



## sashbar (Sep 12, 2013)

tirediron said:


> ..whereas with "The Pipe Doctor", is he a plumber, a drain-cleaner, a furnace-duct-installer, or what?



Most probably he is a retired proctologyst


----------



## texkam (Sep 12, 2013)

> Ok, so I took what you guys said, and I've come up with two vague names, Playing for Keeps Photography, and Daring Dragonfly Photography. Since I realllllly don't want to use my name this is the best I can comeup with. What do you think?


So you are trying to convince someone to hire you create amazing images for them. I'm sure your argument is, because of your unique talent and expertise in this area you will deliver a much better product than if they tried to do it themselves. So obviously you are struggling with naming/branding, a discipline that also requires unique talent and expertise. I find it rather paradoxical that you are unwilling to seek out a professional in this area to help your business.


----------

